# Greetings from Florida Punta Gorda # 115



## David Naples (Mar 7, 2017)

My name is David and I just was made an EA in December and am waiting for my FC ceremony which should be soon. I'm pretty old to just be starting but better late the never. our lodge is modest but filled with good people. I am just happy to be here


----------



## Keith C (Mar 7, 2017)

Welcome!  Enjoy the next 2 degrees!


----------



## sean602 (Mar 7, 2017)

David Naples said:


> My name is David and I just was made an EA in December and am waiting for my FC ceremony which should be soon. I'm pretty old to just be starting but better late the never. our lodge is modest but filled with good people. I am just happy to be here



Welcome David 



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 7, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome to the forum Brother.


David Naples said:


> I'm pretty old to just be starting but better late the never.


Lol, I was 58 years old when I started!


----------



## David Naples (Mar 7, 2017)

I am 71


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Mar 8, 2017)

David Naples said:


> I am 71
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry



Awesome ! I wish I could get my dad to join (he's 84)...

You remind my of a friend of mine from Texas..

_"Brother John “Corky” Daut was 64 years old in December of 1992 when he was raised to the Sublime Degree of a  Master Mason, Worshipful Master at 77 and with dedication, diligence and enthusiasm in his own words, worked “hard to squeeze in what I missed during those years before 1992”. 

 Corky passed away recently at the age of 88..."_

I was at lodge the other month and we're going up the stairs and one of the young guys (21) says in a jovial way, "Come on Ivan, you're moving so slow, its like your 100!". Ivan turned around and smiled at him and said "It's only 5 years before I get there".. he's 95 

Wisdom on tap. That's what lodge and its members  is for a lot of guys... one of my best friends at lodge is over 80..... I am sure you will enrich your lodge


----------



## David Naples (Mar 8, 2017)

Great inspiration thanks


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 8, 2017)

David Naples said:


> I am 71


Great! As you said, better late than never.


----------



## David Naples (Mar 23, 2017)

David Naples said:


> My name is David and I just was made an EA in December and am waiting for my FC ceremony which should be soon. I'm pretty old to just be starting but better late the never. our lodge is modest but filled with good people. I am just happy to be here



I was just passed to Fellow Craft on Monday working my way forward.



Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 23, 2017)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## tldubb (Mar 24, 2017)

David Naples said:


> I am 71
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry



Never to late to follow your heart!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

